# Louis George Adams - Obituary



## Suffolklad (Jan 10, 2016)

I have in the past week attended the funeral of this gentleman who was the husband of my late cousin and during the service their daughter read out the following eulogy which may be of interest to radio personnel and seafarers generally.

Lou as he was known was born in 1921 and leaving school after a number of jobs he joined the Terratorial Army and at outbreak of WW2 joined the regular army and was in the 8th Army in the Royal Corps of Signals (Morse Code Man)

After the war he worked as radio operator on North Sea trawlers.

During 1948 he came a shore and began work with the GPO going back into signals and specialising in maritime communications.

Lou was posted to radio stations including North Foreland,Portishead and Nighton on th IOW.

By all accounts he became one of two people in the country to specialise in ship to shore tele-communications and safety of life at sea.

As a result he represented the UK at international conferences around the world.At one time seconded to the United Nations and worked for them in Geneva.
Lou was also head hunted by Asian and Arabic governments for his expertise in maritime communications.

I personally was at sea as deck crew from 1950 until 1960 and at that time was unaware of Lou's achievements so you can imagine my surprise when his daughter spoke at his funeral.

I thought it a fitting tribute to make this posting for his contribution to our lives at sea.

Suffolk Lad


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Often during a funeral service I think during the eulogy 'Wow, I didn't know that!' about the person and regret that I hadn't known it sooner.

I admire family members who can speak of their relative at such times.

My condolences to you and your family at this time.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Suffolk Lad, obviously Lou didn't brag about his achievements. Maybe there are people from those coast stations on the site who knew him.

Condolences to Lou's relatives and friends.

Welcome to SN.

John T


----------

